# Chip and dust extractor



## Richard863 (22 Jun 2016)

Has anyone seen or have knowledge of plans for a chip extractor for the ELU/DW 1151 planer/thickenesser? 
Any prompt would be welcome.

Richard


----------



## marcros (22 Jun 2016)

What do you mean by plans for a chip extractor?


----------



## MattRoberts (22 Jun 2016)

A chip extractor is a machine, so not sure what plans you're after? Are you referring to a shop built cyclone or thien baffle dust separator perhaps?


----------



## Aggrajag (22 Jun 2016)

I'm wondering if Richard hasn't realised they're all pretty much interchangeable and thinks they have to be device specific?


----------

